# The Torch Dubai Marina



## paultaylorworld (Apr 27, 2005)

This was launched on Sunday.

504 Apartments next door to Marina Heights

www.dubaiselect.co.uk


----------



## DubaiDream (Jan 5, 2005)

i dont agree with brokers pushing their properties on this forum
either that or there should be another section for them
they're not human like the rest of us
brokers are different animals


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

No need to be rude DubaiDream  i am againts them promoting stuff here , but i wouldnt go calling them A******


----------



## paultaylorworld (Apr 27, 2005)

*Torch Dubai Marina*

Having locked our last thread I think it's only fair you let me reply.

Firstly, we are not 'brokers'.

Secondly, why not just use us as a source of information. From many of the posts I read you are all looking at maps etc and summising where certain towers are going to be. How many floors? What they overlook? What they don't?

It's really simple, just ask us and we can tell you everything you want to know about the projects we are involved in.

It makes me smile to read people like 'Al millions' quotes saying that the plot is too small for this and that. I'm sat here with the blue prints so I can tell you exactly what size it's all going to be.

I promise no more ads, but I am really happy to answer any questions?


----------



## arfie (Jul 23, 2004)

Can you tell us if anything will be built in front of this tower then ? Will people get uninterrupted Marina views on this apartment ? Also how uninterrupted will the sea view be ?

When is the completion date of the tower ?


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

ok guys

i have opened its own thread in tower development / dubai marina

let's use that thread!

http://skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=213720


----------

